# how to decrease the outflow rate of the eheim 2332



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i would like to know what would be the best way to reduce slightly the outflow of the eheim ecco 2332... the outflow is just a bit too strong that it diffuses the co2 of my tank too fast... 

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't they have the taps on the connections that you can just rotate slightly to reduce the flow? How are you diffusing your CO2 such that the flow of the canister is diffusing the CO2 too fast...I'm a little confused by that statement. Do you mean it's off gassing it too much? Or there's too much CO2?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Stone.

Just slow down the CO2 bubble count if you want less CO2 diffused. If you use the white polishing pad it will slow flow pretty quickly too. Personally, I would not restrict flow. 

I hear you got a new pressurized set-up too ! Good on you ! I'll be selling a couple regulators pretty soon too.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As Gary said above, the Ecco's have flow control right on the quick connect taps. Just give it a slight turn to reduce flow. I'm staring at mine right now as I'm writing this.


----------

